#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Ровно год с ухода Богдо-гегена Ринпоче.

## Нико

18 февраля 2013 года, по тибетскому лунному календарю, в 8-й день, будет ровно год с ухода в паринирвану нашего драгоценного Гуру Богдо-гегена Ринпоче. Предлагается совершить молитвы или сделать цог. Ученикам.

----------

Odvulpa (18.02.2013), Pema Sonam (18.02.2013), Ондрий (18.02.2013)

----------

